# My best piece of CRS



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

best piece, so far. :whoo:


----------



## jojoecute (Nov 14, 2005)

Very nice and solid white..



feiyang said:


> best piece, so far. :whoo:


----------



## catfishbi (Sep 4, 2008)

nice shrimp.


----------



## Rootbear (May 27, 2008)

Very nice specimen

Al


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi there

Very nice piece


----------



## mellowvision (Jun 18, 2007)

very nice


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

Why did whatever powers that be decide that white is better? Like I know all white gets like S++ or something or other rating. Personally I like a good mix of red and white :\ lol


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

taz81 said:


> Why did whatever powers that be decide that white is better? Like I know all white gets like S++ or something or other rating. Personally I like a good mix of red and white :\ lol


You can save lots of money from buying high grade crs and still enjoy them... 

crs can lose their white color easily and it is more challanging to keep whiter crs.

also, japanese raise crs first to simulate their "hino" national flag, that is how "hino" (one SS grade name) come from.


----------

